# naturally short hair on muzzel?



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I have seen a couple different poodles who, as puppies, grow short hair on their faces. This has peaked my curiosity, anyone know something about this?

The pictures I have seen are poodles who are members here and on flickr, I'm not sure if its ok to post their pics for discussion.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If only!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think very young pups can appear to have short hair on their muzzles, but it quickly gets shaggy loking as they get past the first few months. Could it be that the pups' faces had been clipped by the breeder, making them look shorter?


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Well this is what I'm talking about, because the whiskers are so long on the short area it appears that the hair is growing short. They all have the same pattern of short hair too, under the eyes and down and around the nose. I messaged Muffin, the owner of the first puppy and she said that she was unsure if the previous owners shaved her face, and that her whiskers curl down like a chihuahuas and the hair under her eyes is a bit darker, she was wondering if she might have some chihuahua in her.
The last 3 puppies are litter mates. 
But I hadn't thought that they might be mixed, they do look like poodles otherwise.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I see what you are saying about the whiskers. Some of those look like mixes. The first photo looks like maybe the face was even trimmed with scissors on the top but not on the sides. The brown puppy looks like a typical puppy with a fuzzy face forming from not shaving.

Now, my dogs whiskers grow FAST. After 2-3 weeks of not shaving their face, the whiskers are quite a bit longer than the face.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The whiskers grow twice, if not three times as fast as the facial hair, otherwise the hair all grows at the same length.. unless they're mixed with a breed that doesn't grow facial hair. I can see the first one being poodle/chihuahua, not all poodle mixes get the entire facial hair growth like poodles. Your second and last pics look like labxpoodle mixes tbh.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is down to the direction of hair growth before it has been trimmed. First pup (Gracie?) looks as if she has had a rather inexpert early trim with scissors (she looks all poodle to me). Next three look like young pups not yet clipped. Left to grow longer the hair tends to look short on top of the muzzle and round the eyes, and droop down at the sides - I've just looked at Poppy who is coming up to 4 weeks growth, and her muzzle looks similar to the last three photos.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, catsaqqara! After you PMed me I couldn't stop wondering about this myself! Gracie's whiskers look like the ones in the other pics, maybe just a bit smoother?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Those last three photos do not look like poodles to me, but poodle mixes, maybe Lab or Golden.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd say those last three are golden retreiver xs the head shape and the stop look much more golden than poodle and the coat definitely doesn't look poodleon the two yellow pups. 
Purebred poodles never have naturally short faces, if they do you can guarantee they're not purebred.


----------

